# Bas Rutten says Overeem has a glass jaw - Will lose to JDS



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> Bas Rutten knows a little bit about Dutch fighters, so when he talked to Sherdog about Alistair Overeem and his chances in a UFC heavyweight title fight with Junior dos Santos, it was worth listening to. The legendary fighter and broadcaster does not think too highly of Overeem's punch resistance.
> 
> From the interview:
> 
> ...


*Source: BloodyElbow.com*


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

A bit surprised reading this. Didn't Rutten call Overeem as the #1 HW in the world all the time @ Inside MMA?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

This seems a little out of sorts for Bas..


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Well he did make a career out of getting KO'd be LHWs. Someone like JDS can KO an elephant, glass jaw or not.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

That Bas is a smart, handsome fellow.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Bas has been putting The Reem down since the whole Golden Glory fiasco.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea I wouldn't read too much into this


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Leed said:


> A bit surprised reading this. Didn't Rutten call Overeem as the #1 HW in the world all the time @ Inside MMA?





Mirage445 said:


> Bas has been putting The Reem down since the whole Golden Glory fiasco.


This. Bas pretty much dislikes Overeem at this point.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


>


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What are you trying to say?


Sour grapes is my guess :thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

sour grapes for sure. Bas did a 180 on Overeem after the GG fiasco.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I believe it's sour grapes.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guy's i think it's sour grapes.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Bas might have disliked the way Overeem split with Golden Glory and their relationship may have taken a turn for the worse, but let's not act like this is total blind hater talk. Overeem does have a suspect chin, he is hesistant to throw combos in fear of getting countered, and he will have his hands full with JDS.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Bas might have disliked the way Overeem split with Golden Glory and their relationship may have taken a turn for the worse, but let's not act like this is total blind hater talk. Overeem does have a suspect chin, he is hesistant to throw combos in fear of getting countered, and he will have his hands full with JDS.


This.

If you go back and watch the times he gets tagged in his fights, he doesn't take it well.

I can definitely see JDS landing something like this on him and this was with K-1 gloves.

3

This whole fight backs up what Bas says. Overeem only throws 1 shot. He looks very scared to exchange with Hari the entire fight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OWK_qOkpocc#!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

A little harshly put, but I agree! Nothing to really fault Overeem for, but he doesn't walk through shots like JDS does.

I wouldn't say that this opinion comes from sour grapes. I'd say he was bias _*towards*_ Overeem until the 'incident', and now he's simply being realistic.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Overeems chin is still pretty durable though, his had 48 MMA fights and 14 K-1 fights, we've seen guy's like Liddell and Arlovkski fade away much earlier. 

Overeems chin isn't as solid as rock but i think his adapted his body and style pretty well to avoid being hit with huge combos. 

JDS is Overeems biggest thread in the division though, that is 100% sure.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

JDS's reach: 77"
Overeem's reach: 80"


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JDS hasn't exactly been fighting Badr Hari and Remy Bonjaski. If you fight enough great strikers you are going to get KOed every now and then. Tell me about him having a glass jaw when he starts getting knocked out by guys who don't KO people all the time.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Whether Bas believes this or not, I definitely do. 

JDS will be too aggressive for him, and will undoubtedly land something big eventually. I honestly don't see Overeem making it out of round 2.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bas just mad at how Overeem handled the whole goldenglory situation, I think I remember hearing Bas having a few friends from around that circle.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So... thinking that a guy wo's been ko'd what?.... 6 times in MMA? 3-4 times in kickboxing? thinking that the best HW boxer in the UFC could knock him out is sour grapes??

That's some solid republican logic there. If it doesn't fit your preconceived belief it must be biased,:thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

How can you call someone the #1 fighter in that division and then when he faces a solid striker suddenly say he won't be #1? sounds like he had a sudden change of heart.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

i think that image means sour grapes.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Bas's personal bias aside, I think he's completely correct with his prediction. Overeem has gotten knocked out quite a few times in his career, and JDS has shown beast mode in the Cain fight.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> How can you call someone the #1 fighter in that division and then when he faces a solid striker suddenly say he won't be #1? sounds like he had a sudden change of heart.


That was over a year ago before JDS beat Cain and before Overeem fought Werdum/Brock.

I guess a year is sudden?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I actually agree with him. The only thing is that Reem has the defense to back it up. You don't win the K-1 GP with a soft jaw and no defense to keep you from getting put out.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Bas hates him since he departed Golden Glory.
He badmouthed Overeem before and after him being on the show (inside mma), but when he was on the show he was all about hagging on the Reem nuts.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

While I agree that Bas has been showing bias against Overeem for a little while now, I also believe that Bas has a valid point, Overeem has been (T)KO'd by Bobby Hoffman, Chuck, Shogun x2, Lil Nog, Arona and Kharitonov.

While he hasn't been KOed recently his last fight against a good striker in MMA at HW was Kharitonov (if you can really call him a good striker, i think he's above average) and he was knocked out. 

Still, there's simply no denying that he's definitely turned up his defensive standup skills but it remains evident that he has not faced any really top quality strikers in 4oz gloves since Shogun. 

My question to you guys: If the fighters above can finish Overeem, then why can't JDS? 

I think he can too cos he hits harder than all of them and his striking is very crisp.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I actually agree with him. The only thing is that Reem has the defense to back it up. You don't win the K-1 GP with a soft jaw and no defense to keep you from getting put out.


Maybe in Kickboxing, but i think that the Reem's defense relies too much in the big gloves to cover himself.

I hope Alistair wins but he has a tough task ahead in JDS.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Its funny when people pretend Reem is standing with Cigano voluntarily. Reem is shooting for a takedown instantly. He wouldnt stand with Paul
buentello, Crocop or Werdum, he doesnt stand with strikers in MMA. 


JDS will stuff him and pepper him the first 3-4 minutes, then hurt Reem
badly at the end of the first. He'll either survive for a 10-8 rd then stand with JDS in the 2nd rd and get KO'd, or he wont withstand the first assault, KO late in the first.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Bas Rutten better not be talking about my 1st round pick.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Since Overeem left GG Bas has been less than kind when he talks about him. He called him a douchbag in one interview. I think whats probably been happening was Bas was hyping up his fellow dutchman and GG fighter. But when Overeem ditched, then sued them, Bas stopped supporting him.

As a general rule, Bas is right, and I don't see why he shouldn't be here.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

osmium said:


> JDS hasn't exactly been fighting Badr Hari and Remy Bonjaski. If you fight enough great strikers you are going to get KOed every now and then. Tell me about him having a glass jaw when he starts getting knocked out by guys who don't KO people all the time.


This is probably the best statement here. Guys this is the heavyweight business. Anyone will get KOed; Lennox Lewis vs Rachman, Tyson vs Douglas, Cain vs JDS, The Reem vs Brock, and even the legendary Fedor has now tasted it. 

What Bas says is correct though, The Reem launches single shots, but it's highly effective. He does launch combos when the individual is hurt. Agreed on the whole GG fiasco though. I see a shift of allegiance there with Bas.

I think Overeem may win against JDS, but will ultimately lose to Cain and so goes the ring of fire. 

One thing is for sure having elite strikers in the HW division has certainly made it all the more interesting.

*The Reem reigns supreme!*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> What are you trying to say?


I think he is going with SOUR GRAPES.

Which was actually going to be my post. So it all worked out i guess. I guess that Good Karma is coming back to me.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Its funny when people pretend Reem is standing with Cigano voluntarily. Reem is shooting for a takedown instantly. He wouldnt stand with Paul
> buentello, Crocop or Werdum, he doesnt stand with strikers in MMA.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember Reem trying to get CC down....and definitely not Werdum...I am drunk though, so maybe I am reading your post wrong?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ape City said:


> I don't remember Reem trying to get CC down....and definitely not Werdum...I am drunk though, so maybe I am reading your post wrong?


CC threw a LHK and I think Overeem caught it then took em down. As for Werdum he just fell on top of em or Werdum was pulling guard. I don't think Overeem is fast enough to catch JDS and take him down. It's gonna be one guy in the pocket (Overeem) vs a guy circling, moving side to side. Both waiting for the right opening...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

He has a weak chin aways has.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> This.
> 
> If you go back and watch the times he gets tagged in his fights, he doesn't take it well.
> 
> ...


You know thats Badr Hari right? A world class kickboxer and one of the best in the world as well. Anyway point is dude hits hard and most/all guys in the UFC HW division would get knocked out by him in a kickboxing match, 16oz gloves or not even Overeem although he has knocked Hari out.

Anyway basically my point is if JDS 99/100 would lose to Badr in a kickboxing match because his arsenal is so specialised to punches, whereas Alistair uses all 8 points. I think this fight will turn into a straight kickboxing match for sure and glass jaw or not i give the edge to Overeem.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Overeems chin is still pretty durable though, his had 48 MMA fights and 14 K-1 fights, we've seen guy's like Liddell and Arlovkski fade away much earlier.
> 
> Overeems chin isn't as solid as rock but i think his adapted his body and style pretty well to avoid being hit with huge combos.
> 
> JDS is Overeems biggest thread in the division though, that is 100% sure.


I disagree, it has to be Cain, the answer to Overeem is a wrestler not a striker in my opinion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I don't remember Reem trying to get CC down....and definitely not Werdum...I am drunk though, so maybe I am reading your post wrong?


I dont think you are reading it wrong. The guy just twisted reality in order to insult the Reem. Happens more often then yah think online.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Overeem can definately be knocked out, but I wouldn't go so far as to say he has a glass jaw.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MMA specialist said:


> You know thats Badr Hari right? A world class kickboxer and one of the best in the world as well. Anyway point is dude hits hard and most/all guys in the UFC HW division would get knocked out by him in a kickboxing match, 16oz gloves or not even Overeem although he has knocked Hari out.
> 
> Anyway basically my point is if JDS 99/100 would lose to Badr in a kickboxing match because his arsenal is so specialised to punches, whereas Alistair uses all 8 points. I think this fight will turn into a straight kickboxing match for sure and glass jaw or not i give the edge to Overeem.


K1 is overrated, mma is a much different ball game and I expect JDS to throw reem a beating. I could do better at a rebuttal but I lack motivation, besides we'll see who has better stand up in the cage.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

slapshot said:


> K1 is overrated, mma is a much different ball game and I expect JDS to throw reem a beating. I could do better at a rebuttal but I lack motivation, besides we'll see who has better stand up in the cage.


K1 may well be overrated but there are a few guys there who are not, Hari is one of them. I think JDS wins this by KO though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Has Overeem been proper KO'd though. Like Etim was his last fight? I thought Kharitirov tko'd him in reality.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

MMA specialist said:


> You know thats Badr Hari right? A world class kickboxer and one of the best in the world as well. Anyway point is dude hits hard and most/all guys in the UFC HW division would get knocked out by him in a kickboxing match, 16oz gloves or not even Overeem although he has knocked Hari out.
> 
> Anyway basically my point is if JDS 99/100 would lose to Badr in a kickboxing match because his arsenal is so specialised to punches, whereas Alistair uses all 8 points. I think this fight will turn into a straight kickboxing match for sure and glass jaw or not i give the edge to Overeem.


I realize who it is. The point of showing it was to enforce what Bas said about Overeem. He only throws single shots because he doesn't like to exchange and he got rocked from a decent right hand with boxing gloves on.

All very bad signs for his up coming fight with JDS.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Glass jaw or not... the way I see it, is that Overeem crumbles when under pressure. He doesn't have the ability to rally, come back and win a fight. He either dominates and wins, or gets put under pressure and falls apart.

Hes no different to Lesnar in this regard.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Glass jaw or not... the way I see it, is that Overeem crumbles when under pressure. He doesn't have the ability to rally, come back and win a fight. He either dominates and wins, or gets put under pressure and falls apart.
> 
> Hes no different to Lesnar in this regard.


Cough...Carwin fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

pipe said:


> Cough...Carwin fight.


Ok, I'll give you that. I'll revise my statement: Overeem *can* come back from pressure if his opponent completely and utterly gasses out and cant fight anymore.

Better??


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MMA specialist said:


> You know thats Badr Hari right? A world class kickboxer and one of the best in the world as well. Anyway point is dude hits hard and most/all guys in the UFC HW division would get knocked out by him in a kickboxing match, 16oz gloves or not even Overeem although he has knocked Hari out.
> 
> Anyway basically my point is if JDS 99/100 would lose to Badr in a kickboxing match because his arsenal is so specialised to punches, whereas Alistair uses all 8 points. I think this fight will turn into a straight kickboxing match for sure and glass jaw or not i give the edge to Overeem.


 you know who this is, right?










I do because I've watched him get beat up at my local gym by guys guys who never had a pro fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

pipe said:


> Has Overeem been proper KO'd though. Like Etim was his last fight? I thought Kharitirov tko'd him in reality.


Not quite like Etim (that was like KOx2), but I thought Chuck had him glazed eyed and out.


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

oldfan said:


> you know who this is, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at this.
You are referring to a fight from 11 years ago.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


>





Spite said:


> Sour grapes is my guess :thumbsup:





Mirage445 said:


> I believe it's sour grapes.





Rauno said:


> Guy's i think it's sour grapes.


I'd say sour grapes


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Bas is only talking shit because of all the stuff that went on with Golden Glory. 

making himself look like an idiot as he was saying overeem was one of the best last year and now after all the Golden Glory stuff is talking shit.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Jags said:


> Bas is only talking shit because of all the stuff that went on with Golden Glory.
> 
> making himself look like an idiot as he was saying overeem was one of the best last year and now after all the Golden Glory stuff is talking shit.


Is what Bas said untrue?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> That Bas is a smart, handsome fellow.


yep he sure is.



Terror Kovenant said:


> Well he did make a career out of getting KO'd be LHWs. Someone like JDS can KO an elephant, glass jaw or not.


that is so irrelevant in the Reems current standing, he is without a doubt the most improved fighter to come out of the Pride circuit, so much so that you could class the new Reem as undefeated because those losses back when he was a LHW may as well have been against a different fighter completely.

But still thats not going to stop JDS from been the first to stop the new Reem, however its not the question of the Reems jaw that may or may not be suspect thats going to decide this fight, I have no doubt that if Reem lands that big overhand right or left hook that JDS will wake up thinking his jaw was just turned to glass. Its the superior movement of Cigano thats going to win him this fight.

Just a completely random side thought, do you think the Reem will have his Brother in him corner? Just occurred to me how funny it would be if JDS was to have Mr Chad Griggs himself in his corner just to see if the Reems brother would start crying and go running out of the building if Chad gave him the same dirty look from across the cage that he used to make him tap out in there last fight.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Ok, I'll give you that. I'll revise my statement: Overeem *can* come back from pressure if his opponent completely and utterly gasses out and cant fight anymore.
> 
> Better??


apology accepted :thumbsup:


----------



## WackO (May 3, 2010)

Like i see it. anyone can knock anyone out at any given time in the HW division.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I have full confidence on Overeem. His adapted his style to keep his chin protected and doesn't get him as much as he used to. It's stupid to comapre the LHW Overeem to the monster he is now. JDS has good hands but the fact is that Overeem has great hands too, as well as kicks. not to mention the most dangerous clinch and knees in the divison.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I have full confidence on Overeem. His adapted his style to keep his chin protected and doesn't get him as much as he used to. It's stupid to comapre the LHW Overeem to the monster he is now. JDS has good hands but the fact is that Overeem has great hands too, as well as kicks. not to mention the most dangerous clinch and knees in the divison.


I actually don't think you have full confidence in him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Well he did make a career out of getting KO'd be LHWs. *Someone like JDS can KO an elephant*, glass jaw or not.


He could neither KO the walking heavy bag Nelson, nor Carwin who was pretty defenseless after Dos Santos hurt him. Dos Santos is not a brute force power KOer, but a technical boxer who dismantles his opponents part by part and eventually goes for the KO.



Rauno said:


> I have full confidence on Overeem. His adapted his style to keep his chin protected and doesn't get him as much as he used to.


His best defense nowadays is his offense. With his additional 40-60lbs of whoop ass power, nobody wants to stand in a range where he can be touched by Overeem. He can build an immense forward pressure now which few people can stand against. Overeem literally pushed Lesnar of all people around in the cage with his sheer force. His adapted style protects his chin against most HW fighters that rely on power rather than technical striking. His pretty open guard protects him from those big overhand rights that most HW throw, but that same open guard will be his biggest weakness against a technical boxer like Dos Santos who knows how to use straight punches which would easily go through that open guard.



Rauno said:


> It's stupid to comapre the LHW Overeem to the monster he is now. JDS has good hands but the fact is that Overeem has great hands too, as well as kicks. not to mention the most dangerous clinch and knees in the divison.


Yes, the Overeem of today is definitely not comparable to the LHW Overeem from several years ago. I guess his knees in the clinch and his kicks are probably his biggest threats to Dos Santos, his hands not so much. In the boxing range, Dos Santos is technical superior and just too fast for him.

I think Dos Santos will take this, but I wouldn't be shocked if Overeem somehow manages to place a power strike and wins via KO.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

it's certainly sour grapes but Rutten isn't exactly wrong in this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I actually don't think you have full confidence in him.


I literally just watched Aerts-Overeem I before writing that post and thought by myself that JDS wouldn't have done that great. There are times when i'm sure pretty sure Overeem will defeat him by being an overall better striker but yet i won't disgard the fact that JDS possesses a great threat to Overeem thanks to his fast, powerful hands, freat footwork and combos.

I guess you can say that i don't have full confidence in him but leaving my bias out, i'm still taking Overeem thanks to his more varied arsenal.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, more varied attacks. 


http://m.mma-core.com/gifs/_Junior_Dos_Santos_Showtime_Kick?gid=10001793&tid=106


http://m.mma-core.com/gifs/_Junior_dos_Santos_Knees_Roy_Nelson_s_Belly?gid=10001473&tid=105



Theres a video of him doing awesome capoeira kicks but its missing. Im on a phone and cant embed or make gifs, but JDS also landed Silvas front upkick on Nelson, lands roundhouse headkicks on everyone and has a vicious clinch. 


But people only remember highlight reel KOs.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

While it seems fairly obvious that Bas is the anti-reem now, it doesn't change the fact that he's probably right. Overeem has always had alot of trouble against good boxers that are able to pressure him until he crumbles. At some point JDS is going to overwhelm him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> While I agree that Bas has been showing bias against Overeem for a little while now, I also believe that Bas has a valid point, Overeem has been (T)KO'd by Bobby Hoffman, Chuck, Shogun x2, Lil Nog, Arona and Kharitonov.
> 
> While he hasn't been KOed recently his last fight against a good striker in MMA at HW was Kharitonov (if you can really call him a good striker, i think he's above average) and he was knocked out.
> 
> ...


Sergei punched him directly in the back of the head. JDS would go out from that too.

I agree with some of the points about Overeem's style but Bas didn't give an objective breakdown. His kicking ability and clinch skill are problems for JDS and Bas is completely ignoring that those things exist. What I read was "I don't like this guy as a person so I am going to only point out his flaws be they real or not."


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> Sergei punched him directly in the back of the head. JDS would go out from that too.


Because Overeem turned his back to him after tucking tail and scurrying away scared, or did you forget that part? The punch was a formality at that point, Overeem was beaten before then.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Liddellianenko said:


> Because Overeem turned his back to him after tucking tail and scurrying away scared, or did you forget that part? The punch was a formality at that point, Overeem was beaten before then.


He was hurt and stumbled and tried to get some space so he could reset. You are acting like he just suddenly became afraid and tried to jump the ropes and run out of the arena. You see that happen somewhat regularly in the ufc and the other fighter doesn't purposefully target the back of the opponents head like Sergei did.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> He was hurt and stumbled and tried to get some space so he could reset. You are acting like he just suddenly became afraid and tried to jump the ropes and run out of the arena. You see that happen somewhat regularly in the ufc and the other fighter doesn't purposefully target the back of the opponents head like Sergei did.


Not quite jumping out the ring but the closest thing to it. It's one thing to backpedal or even panic like Ortiz vs Wandy, but scurrying away and hiding behind the ref like that is something I've never seen in the UFC. 

He wasn't going to reset, the ref was basically in the midst of calling the fight if you look at him cutting Kharitonov off. It's kinda absurd to think Overeem was gonna recover from that and actually come back in any way, Kharitonov could've tapped him on the cheek and he was out. The only reason he went for the back of the head was because the ref blocked the frontal shot.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He was turning his body towards him right before the last punch landed. He was clearly going to reset and defend at that point. I never said he would have recovered I said that the punch that put him out would put anyone out and thus isn't something you can use to say he has a weak chin.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

osmium said:


> He was turning his body towards him right before the last punch landed. He was clearly going to reset and defend at that point. I never said he would have recovered I said that the punch that put him out would put anyone out and thus isn't something you can use to say he has a weak chin.


Yeah right. A microscopically slight tilt and a scared turtling up type body language doesn't count as turning back with a killer gleam and setting up a hadouken.

As far as not being completely out, it doesn't matter. JDS doesn't need to put him out cold, I'll be happy if he can do just what Kharitonov did, TKO/KO what does it matter. Fact is Overeem can be dazed, fairly often at that, and JDS has shown time and again he has the punches to break much tougher men than what's shown in the video above.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I think bas is right, Badr hari got him in 09 with boxing gloves on. i think JDS will ko him when they fight.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I think bas is right, Badr hari got him in 09 with boxing gloves on. i think JDS will ko him when they fight.


Badr Hari is one of the best kickboxers on the planet and holds 63 KO victories. I don't think getting KO'd by him shows anything much.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Badr Hari is one of the best kickboxers on the planet and holds 63 KO victories. I don't think getting KO'd by him shows anything much.


How about aside from vitor every other elite striker has ko such as chuck,shogun. Now he is up against an elite hw striker which he has never faced. JDS has 10 tko/ko wins in 14 fights. Overeem has been ko/tko in 9 fights including mma/k1.

That does bring up question about his chin as he is only 31.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> How about aside from vitor every other elite striker has ko such as chuck,shogun. Now he is up against an elite hw striker which he has never faced. JDS has 10 tko/ko wins in 14 fights. Overeem has been ko/tko in 9 fights including mma/k1.
> 
> That does bring up question about his chin as he is only 31.


Bonjasky, Aerts, and Spong, aren't elite strikers? He showed against Spong he has the ability to win a war of attrition, a lot of people scored the Bonjasky fight for him, and he murdered Aerts twice. Does he have a great chin? No, but it isn't glass he has taken a lot of shots and not been badly hurt or KOed by them. 

We don't really know how JDS is going to respond to someone as powerful and versatile as Overeem in the standup. He has been knocking the heads off of grapplers for the most part. We have a lot more relevant fights for this matchup on Overeems side to look at. 

I think the fight basically comes down to how fast can JDS find his range and rhythm so he can impose his superior boxing. No one has the ability to eat all that many clean shots from either of them and still be competitive; they are highly skilled monsters.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think JDS can KO him easy actually. We shall see.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> How about aside from vitor every other elite striker has ko such as chuck,shogun. *Now he is up against an elite hw striker which he has never faced. JDS has 10 tko/ko wins in 14 fights*. Overeem has been ko/tko in 9 fights including mma/k1.
> 
> That does bring up question about his chin as he is only 31.


This can go both way's. Overeem has faced elite HW strikers in K-1. Junior hasn't done that neither in boxing, K-1 or MMA. I admit JDS's boxing is crisp but he will have his chance to prove that to the whole world this summer.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> This can go both way's. Overeem has faced elite HW strikers in K-1. Junior hasn't done that neither in boxing, K-1 or MMA. I admit JDS's boxing is crisp but he will have his chance to prove that to the whole world this summer.


He may not have a K1 record but he was an undefeated (16-0 I believe) Brazilian Kickboxing Champ, obviously there aren't many well known fighters to say that he's fought but Brazil has a very competitive Muay Thai and Kickboxing scene. Guys like Anderson and Barboza also have been Brazilian Kickboxing/Muay Thai champions, so it's not like he's in bad company!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Its like trying to say Koscheck is a better wrestler than GSP because he wrestled in college. Just because JDS hasnt been in K1 means nothing, he trains with way better strikers than Overeem and more importantly, better MMA fighters. I think Carwin would put Reem to sleep honestly, let alone Junior.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> He may not have a K1 record but he was an undefeated (16-0 I believe) Brazilian Kickboxing Champ,


The interwebs forums claim 18-0, but it's not true. He doesn't have a kickboxing record at all:


> Q: I read that you have an 18-0 kickboxing record. What organization is that for?
> 
> A: I know what you're talking about. I've read the same thing, but it's not true. *I don't have a kickboxing record.*
> 
> ...


source.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> The interwebs forums claim 18-0, but it's not true. He doesn't have a kickboxing record at all: source.


Thankyou for the insight


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> The interwebs forums claim 18-0, but it's not true. He doesn't have a kickboxing record at all: source.


Yeah, he just twitted me saying that that 18-0 kickboxing record is BS.

P.S. - 1st UFC fighter to ever tweet me back.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

K-1 is extremely over rated on this forum. Especially when you're talking about Alistair Overeem. K-1 is not like it was 5-10 years ago. It's been dying rapidly. All of the old stars have gotten far too old to compete and there hasn't been enough talent to replace them. Everyone is passing their prime except Hari and Bojasky who didn't even fight in the last GP. Bonjasky might not even come back to the sport. Overeem started fighting K-1 as it was on it's last leg. His K-1 record should be taken with a grain of salt


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

AmdM said:


> Yeah, he just twitted me saying that that 18-0 kickboxing record is BS.
> 
> P.S. - 1st UFC fighter to ever tweet me back.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I have full confidence on Overeem. His adapted his style to keep his chin protected and doesn't get him as much as he used to. It's stupid to comapre the LHW Overeem to the monster he is now. JDS has good hands but the fact is that Overeem has great hands too, as well as kicks. not to mention the most dangerous clinch and knees in the divison.


No doubt the Reem has the most dangerous clinch in the sport and Knees but I doubt he will be able to close the distance on JDS to use his strengths, I see those skills posing more of a threat to fighters who use wrestling in the division who will obviously look to close the distance and look to pumble in the clinch in search of the TD.

I just JDS has better movement and good enough hands to land something nasty on Overeem on the counter. I think the way the Reem pushes forward looking to work his opponents inot his danger zones will lead right into the strengths of JDS, who I think will use his superior movement to lead in Reem into some nasty trap and the Reem is going to end up walk right into some vicious strikes that JDS will be looking to draw him into.

I think JDS wins via KO in the 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> No doubt the Reem has the most dangerous clinch in the sport and Knees but I doubt he will be able to close the distance on JDS to use his strengths, I see those skills posing more of a threat to fighters who use wrestling in the division who will obviously look to close the distance and look to pumble in the clinch in search of the TD.
> 
> I just JDS has better movement and good enough hands to land something nasty on Overeem on the counter. I think the way the Reem pushes forward looking to work his opponents inot his danger zones will lead right into the strengths of JDS, who I think will use his superior movement to lead in Reem into some nasty trap and the Reem is going to end up walk right into some vicious strikes that JDS will be looking to draw him into.
> 
> I think JDS wins via KO in the 2nd or 3rd.


I think Anderson Silva (destroyer of noses) or Bones (greco throws + spinning elbows) would probably take the title of most dangerous clinch honestly. 

Reem might've kneed a few cans from the clinch, but he's been soundly outworked by the likes of Kharitonov in the clinch. I hardly think that compares to the kind of brutalization that happens if Anderson or Bones happen to tie up with you.

But yeah regardless his knees are dangerous and if JDS is smart he'll keep his distance and use his combinations and movement instead of tying up. Of the two Reem has the advantage there.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well I'll admit I thought he had some kind of shootboxing record but Ive seen him spar with shogun at a good clip most of the time, if I remember right (it was some time ago) he was easily out striking Rua.

MMA math most times can be shaky but JDS has good footwork and movement, probability the best at HW in the UFC?

JDS could win a decision, to me though its never been about "fighter A will win because Kickboxing is superior to boxing" type philosophys. To me its always been about who's skilled enough at what they do to impose his will and most importantly who dose more damage?

I think Overeem relies on his power to much and I think he's at a significant speed and footwork disadvantage and I think JDS will most likely pick him apart.

The other way I see it going down is reem landing something flush with some power behind it and finishing by being aggressive.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Well I'll admit I thought he had some kind of shootboxing record but Ive seen him spar with shogun at a good clip most of the time, if I remember right (it was some time ago) he was easily out striking Rua.
> 
> MMA math most times can be shaky but JDS has good footwork and movement, probability the best at HW in the UFC?
> 
> ...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


>


I could watch that shit all day.

Thank bro.


----------

